# hi temp cheese in dfw



## webowabo (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone in the dfw area know where to get some hi temp cheese... and I dont havr a costo membership


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2013)

Mike, morning...  Some folks have used "low fat" cheeses for smoking.... seems to work...  Give that a try but you can order high temp cheese from *http://www.sausagemaker.com/hi-temp_cheese.aspx  *Sausage Maker.... A great supporter of this site...   Dave


----------



## webowabo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## nozzleman (Mar 11, 2013)

The only place I have seen it is the online sites like the one referenced by Dave. If you have a local place that makes their own sausages it might be worth asking, I didn't try that yet.


----------

